# my dream come true :)



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I am so happy today. Long story short, for the past few weekends, I've been helping my sister Inlaw build a reading/library area for their new house. Below is a picture I took midway and didn't even take the finished product photo. Anyway, she was very pleased with how it all turned out, everything out of solid oak, bed/seat area has storage for blankets etc. We finished up last nigh and they just need to apply the finish on their own. They offered to pay me and I refused to accept money from family for any work being done. So they came to my wife and asked how they could repay me, she told them about me always talking about my dream lathe she called it Delta 46 something lol, close enough. Today I walk in my shop to turn some pens and I see a box sitting on my saw... What is it you ask, its a beautifully Delta 46-460 brand new in the box.. oh boy am I jumping for joy, and I can't say no to this. I can't wait to set it up, built a bench for it.. wohoooo, I am so excited....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

dude that is fantastic
i know you have been wanting it for a long time
see kindness pays :thumbsup:
your a good man and it will pay off :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> dude that is fantastic
> i know you have been wanting it for a long time
> see kindness pays :thumbsup:
> your a good man and it will pay off :yes::yes::yes:


 
Thanks roberts, im so excited i cant wipe the smile off my face...:yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> dude that is fantastic
> i know you have been wanting it for a long time
> see kindness pays :thumbsup:
> your a good man and it will pay off :yes::yes::yes:


 
Thanks robert, im so excited i cant wipe the smile off my face...:yes:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

That is a very big Woo-hoo :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Terrific. Big congratulations. A very nice way to repay you for your efforts.

The only nuance is what picture will you now put on the cube wall at work for inspiration. :laughing:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Good Job. You can put it to the test after I send you those segmented call blanks I am still.....gluing up.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> That is a very big Woo-hoo :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Terrific. Big congratulations. A very nice way to repay you for your efforts.
> 
> The only nuance is what picture will you now put on the cube wall at work for inspiration. :laughing:


Lol, that's right, I need to find something to remind me why I should keep working hahaha


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's awesome!!!! Good things come to good people.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the same lathe and I love it. I know you will too. Good for you. It's nice to see kindness rewarded. Congrats on the new lathe.
:thumbsup:


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks like a few other goodies too!


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: Congratulations on the new lathe. I sure you will really enjoy it.

And another reason for a faceshield...to keep shavings out of your mouth as you _grin_ and turn. :yes:


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow Dem!!!
What a nice surprise! I'm looking forward to seeing what you can do now. Better make something nice for'em.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

YOU SUCK!!!! Lol, congrats man!! I had a similar situation last winter where I installed new tile flooring in my inlaws store and they paid me by buying me a new planer, the one I wanted but couldnt afford!! Looks like you can take that pic down from above your desk!!:thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice ... very nice :yes:


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Dude. It's karma. You put good out you receive good back. I'm jealous. Lol.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

OK, just catching this. That's just AWESOME! Those are good people there. Looks like the work you did was excellent and you had very happy "customers." I'm sure they feel they got the better end of the deal but are very happy to have made you happy. You may want to leave the "centerfold" up until the glow wears off. :laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> OK, just catching this. That's just AWESOME! Those are good people there. Looks like the work you did was excellent and you had very happy "customers." I'm sure they feel they got the better end of the deal but are very happy to have made you happy. You may want to leave the "centerfold" up until the glow wears off. :laughing:


For sure


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> For sure


Maybe pin up a photo of the work you did alongside it ... :thumbsup:


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats man. Enjoy the new lathe.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Д-а-а! Я представляю какие волнительные минуты вы испытали! Это просто здорово!
И как приятно. Удачи!:smile:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Russian joiner said:


> Д-а-а! Я представляю какие волнительные минуты вы испытали! Это просто здорово!
> И как приятно. Удачи!:smile:


Thanks


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Dema, that is awesome! Congrats. Gene


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

It sounds like you are very deserving of it. Congratulations!


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

What goes around comes around. It's good to see good things happening to good people. 

Congrats.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats! Looking forward to seeing what comes off this thing!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Horatio said:


> Congrats! Looking forward to seeing what comes off this thing!


For sure, I'm building a work bench for it tonight, il post some photos,


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

this lathe runs so quiet i keep thinking its not spinning fast enough :laughing:
I LOVE IT..


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> this lathe runs so quiet i keep thinking its not spinning fast enough :laughing:
> I LOVE IT..













Lets see the setup.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

sorry, forgot to post these
the bench that the lathe is sitting on has 140 pounds of sand for added stability weight


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

New chuck


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the same chuck and love it. Now to get a lathe like you got!!!:yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I have the same chuck and love it. Now to get a lathe like you got!!!:yes:


Lol, make a ton of the snake skin blanks.. 
Oh I tried turning one and ruined it, I'm going to hold off on them til I get a better dead center. Mine is all chewd up...


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Lol, make a ton of the snake skin blanks..
> Oh I tried turning one and ruined it, I'm going to hold off on them til I get a better dead center. Mine is all chewd up...


 It would probably take a ton, literally. Half or better of what Im selling them for would go right back into materials.

I turned mine between centers but used the bushings. I was afraid of seperation using just the centers.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> It would probably take a ton, literally. Half or better of what Im selling them for would go right back into materials.
> 
> I turned mine between centers but used the bushings. I was afraid of seperation using just the centers.


I did use bushings, you should do a YouTube video with a link to your listing


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats a good idea.:thumbsup: Id have to pick up a tripod for the cam and learn how to edit video but Im sure I could figure it out.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Nice set up. 


I see your tailor made handles. Does that shape work well for you. Would like to see a video of you doing some turning

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Nice set up.
> 
> I see your tailor made handles. Does that shape work well for you. Would like to see a video of you doing some turning
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I'm working on one right now


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Nice set up.
> 
> 
> I see your tailor made handles. Does that shape work well for you. Would like to see a video of you doing some turning
> ...


Dave the shape is alright, and works for me. I have a camera and alway want to set up and do some videos,


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> I'm working on one right now


Cool. You may be the inspiration for new handles.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

sweeet!


----------

